# nagios problem...



## rhinestone89 (May 5, 2010)

I have a question in starting Nagios using FreeBSD version 8.0

I followed the documentation I got from this site http://www.bardiak.com/2009/08/freebsd-nagios-setup.html
 I have already done the steps and I have already issued the ./nagios start command
but I'm stuck at step 9. I dont really know what causes the problem.

THis is what the happen when I try to do step 9; http://www.glowfoto.com/static_image/05-005234L/4608/jpg/05/2010/img4/glowfoto


----------



## Vye (May 5, 2010)

Usually forbidden means you don't have the <Directory></Directory> definition for that path or it isn't correct. Make sure you have step 6 either directly in the httpd.conf like he says or inside /usr/local/etc/apache22/Includes/nagios.conf.

Did you run [cmd=]apachectl restart[/cmd] to apply those changes?


----------



## Vye (May 5, 2010)

If you are still getting the permission denied error then paste us the output from:


```
tail /var/log/httpd-error.log
```


----------



## rhinestone89 (May 6, 2010)

*It works.. :')*

now it works.. thanks for the hint.. hehe.. I was able to set the directory. now I can see nagios' web interface.


----------

